# microwave hieght??



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the average hieght for a over the range microwave? Im building some cabinets for a kitchen and im trying to figure out how big to make my upper cabinet above the microwave.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Most micro-cabs are 30"s wide and depending on the unit...and how they install (under cab) or in cab, dictates the hight. I`ve seen 30 15s and 30 12s. A vented micro installed under the cab can be as close as 18"s to the cook top. Any wood should be 30"s above the cook top. Check your local codes!! Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

smontanye said:


> Does anyone know the average hieght for a over the range microwave? Im building some cabinets for a kitchen and im trying to figure out how big to make my upper cabinet above the microwave.



Microwaves can vary in size depending if they are table top models or designed to be mounted under or in a cabinet. If it is a model that gets mounted under a cabinet, the height of the cabinet above would take into account a few details. The instructions for the particular unit may direct the minimum height over the cooktop. the overall height of the cabinets, or cabinet above the microwave would determine how much room is left for a cabinet.

It's best to pick out an appliance and read the details for installation, and from that you can determine how high the cabinet will be.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

We sell Sharp Over the Range Microwaves. Three Models in our book Range from 16 1/4, 16 3/8, 16 11/32. Refer to Mfg. recommended height from the Cook top. Remember Gas will need more room than the electric. Don't try to cheat the Mfg. Minimum height. Also consider cabinets to the left and right of your cooktop as well as what is on your back wall. There are clearances there that must be considered.


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

well the customer hasnt picked out the microwave yet but i need to make the cabinet now. The tallest one is 17" and my uppers are 31 3/4" so im going to make the cabinet above microwave 14" tall and i shouldnt run into problems. Maybe, lol.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe I can help. I just installed my microwave oven under the cabinet. The instructions say to keep the bottom of the microwave no less then 15" above the backsplash of the range (that's figuring a 2" backsplash). The only problem is this...You don't know the height of the microwave. That is what will determine the height of the cabinet. So you need to have the customer go pick out the microwave. Sorry, but that really is the only way to do it.

Jay


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*microwave size*

I install kitchens and most of the time the customers are going with over the stove microwaves. Like Rlherron said above, everyone I have installed has been around 16 1/2 inches in height. Haven't seen anything different, not to say there isn't an oddball out there. I did install something a little different last week though. It was a Sharp microwave in a drawer unit. I installed it in the upper half of a base cabinet that was part of an island. It said on the label 'world's first microwave in a drawer'. Kind of neat. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> I install kitchens and most of the time the customers are going with over the stove microwaves. Like Rlherron said above, everyone I have installed has been around 16 1/2 inches in height. Haven't seen anything different, not to say there isn't an oddball out there. I did install something a little different last week though. It was a Sharp microwave in a drawer unit. I installed it in the upper half of a base cabinet that was part of an island. It said on the label 'world's first microwave in a drawer'. Kind of neat.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


Well there you have it. If they seem to be that common in the height, I'd say make the cabinet. I do know mine measures 16 1/4".
So maybe that is the standard. Would make things a lot easier.


----------

